# Looking for a decent splitboard...



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was considering selling their used splitboard this season? I'm tired of snow shoes and post holes. I cant even look at anything over $4-5 hundred right now. Hoping for full set-up. Doesn't leave me a lot of options, but thats what i'm working with. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Got a sweet Voile*

I believe it is a one sixty six. Twin tip. probably like a 2005. I would love to find a good home for it as it is a little long for me. I have all but skins(hard ware and board) and would love to hook you up with a good deal or trade. I live in Montrose. 970 209 8881
Alex


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the info on that. can you send me some pics to [email protected]? 

What kind of things are you looking for? I'm always down to do some trading. I've got...

-Dagger Juice 6.9 
-07 Never Summer Evo 158 (great shape maybe 15-20 days tops.) 
-2005ish Salomon all mountain board. Good shape as well. 

Neither boards have core shots and both are without bindings. 

I'll be calling soon as well.


----------

